

Cloud Computing - Bright or Stormy Future? - LBR9
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Cloud-Computing---Bright-or-Stormy-Future-.html&Itemid=29

======
madhan
Cloud computing is not the panacea for all problems and that is why we built
Tonido that bridges the Web and the Desktop. Tonido allows you run Personal
Web applications on your desktop, but at the same allowing you access from
anywhere. [<http://www.tonido.com>]

